# Cutler Restrictions



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Let's not let this die. I'm still waiting for a reply from Mr. Dixon. :evil: I'll resend my email to him when I get back from New Mexico this coming week.

Has anybody else heard anything? :?:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

No I haven't but I have been pretty busy.


----------



## Helldiver (Sep 12, 2007)

I haven't heard any news lately but I have been out to the marina off the valley view highway and it looks like they are getting pretty serious about the restrictions. A new gate and new signs have been posted showing the different zones and the restrictions that apply to each. Just as a heads up to all, I have spoken with the CO's in the valley and it sounds like they plan on ramping up their patrol over the area during the waterfowl season. Not that anyone hunting out there is doing anything wrong.

IT"S ABOUT TIME, EH!!!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yea that the newst new i have heard. im going try to make a up there withen the next couple weeks and look around. we will see how much more they are going to potrol that place this year.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Helldiver said:


> I haven't heard any news lately but I have been out to the marina off the valley view highway and it looks like they are getting pretty serious about the restrictions. A new gate and new signs have been posted showing the different zones and the restrictions that apply to each. Just as a heads up to all, I have spoken with the CO's in the valley and it sounds like they plan on ramping up their patrol over the area during the waterfowl season. Not that anyone hunting out there is doing anything wrong.
> 
> IT"S ABOUT TIME, EH!!!!!!


Thats one thing I would like to see, some fish and game out doing some patroling instead of sitting on the boat dock counting my birds and checking for lead, the problems are usually in the marsh or left there!!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, it's been almost two weeks since my initial email to Mr. Dixon and still no reply. So, i sent the following email to him today.


> It's been almost two weeks since I emailed you about my concerns with the restrictions in effect for Cutler Marsh. I have not heard back from you and therefore I am following up with this email. I appreciate that you may be very busy with other more important issues in your life, but would like to ask for a simple confirmation that you received my original email and will considered it's content.
> 
> Since the DWR has seen fit to shut down it's website chat room functions, you can no longer post any further information with regard to Cutler Marsh on that venue. There are, however, a couple of other sites that have taken up the slack left by the DWR ill conceived shut down. I would be more than happy to post any response from you on the new web sites. I would also be happy to forward the URL's to these sites to you so that you can post to them directly. The choice is your's to make.
> 
> ...


I would suggest that if you also have not heard fom him based on an email you sent earlier that you also follow up now. We need to show them that we are not going to go away.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i still need to send my email on this. but i cant rember who we send the emails to and that. so if any one has them please post them so i can do so. Im even thinking about sending a email to teh people that own cutler. thanks guys.i do agree let not let this die.keep on him.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Guys sending e-mail to Bryan Dixon will do no good, he has no control over Cutler. You need to send your e-mails to PacifiCorp.

I am going to have lunch next Tuesday with Bryan to see where he and the Bridgerland Audubohn Society stand on this issue. I have my oppinions as to where they stand but Bryan's reply on the DWR forum was to the contrary of what I would expect. 

I think it is worth writing an e-mail because PacifiCorp will be more willing to change things if they see that the majority of those using cuttler want a change. Lets put our efforts and energies in the right direction. Again PacifiCorp is who needs to hear how you feel not Bryan or the Audubon Society. IMO that is why you are not hearing back from Bryan.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey joel do you know who we have to email there? If so can you put his email address up so we all can email them. i would like to get my email sent out asap. thanks.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't have an e-mail address to give you. I have been waiting to see what Bryan has to say before I move forward. If Bryan and the Bridgerland Audubon Society are good with hunting and motorized boats, that will effect my approach to things. You could PM ntrl_brn_rebel and get the e-mail addy he sent his to.


----------



## NiceShot (Sep 11, 2007)

I understand that this is a continuation from a post on the old DWR site. Can somebody remind me what the proposed restrictions are. I think I remember sombody saying that there would be a max hp limit for motors. Is that correct?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice shot yes that what it about and making it a wake less speed.


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

NiceShot said:
 

> I understand that this is a continuation from a post on the old DWR site. Can somebody remind me what the proposed restrictions are. I think I remember sombody saying that there would be a max hp limit for motors. Is that correct?


Just to clarify, the restrictions on HP and wakeless are not proposed or new. When I moved to Logan several years ago, I did some research on Cutler since it was so close to home. These restrictions existed then. They just weren't clearly posted at the marinas and were never enforced. As for the locking/unlocking times of the gates - those are news to me (although they could be old too). 
Of course, I'm just going off of what others have posted as I have not driven out there recently to see for myself since I decided a long time ago it's worth the drive to hunt elsewhere :twisted: .


----------

